# schweigt Buffed den Lotro Release tot ?



## Wududaddy (18. November 2008)

hiho,

ich seh auf der Hauptseite überall nur WoW, WoW, WoW ......

ähm Leute ? es gibt ein Spiel was heute sein erstes Add-on rausgebracht hat Namens LOTRO .... 

Wird des hier totgeschwiegen oder wie seh ich des ? 

gruss


----------



## Knurrbauch (18. November 2008)

Erstens: von den Buffies spielen fast alle WoW und nicht HdRO;
Zweitens: diejenigen, die es spielen, sind nicht von der Sorte, dass sie irgendwelche lapidaren Zweizeiler als News zu schreiben (gell, FloZwo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sondern etwas mehr Inhalt für einen solchen Beitrag veranschlagen;
Drittens: Redaktionen zwar dank Internet 24 Stunden arbeiten _können_, aber dies nicht zwingend tun - irgendwann will man auch mal die Regelarbeitszeiten einhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also: Geduld, heute kommt zu 150% eine News - solche Mutmaßungen sind einfach unsinnig und überflüssig.


----------



## Wududaddy (18. November 2008)

des war auch keine Mutmassung sondern eher ne kleine Provokation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (18. November 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Also: Geduld, heute kommt zu 150% eine News - solche Mutmaßungen sind einfach unsinnig und überflüssig.


Da hast du zwar recht, aber eine News wie "Die Server sind wieder on."ist
a) leicht vorzubereiten
und b) nichts mehr wert, wenn man sie irgendwann um 15.00 Uhr postet.


----------



## Knurrbauch (18. November 2008)

Wududaddy schrieb:


> des war auch keine Mutmassung sondern eher ne kleine Provokation
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Trotzdem überflüssig und höchst unprofessionell.


----------



## Wududaddy (18. November 2008)

hm ich bin auch kein Profi aber danke das du das gedacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monkeyflash (18. November 2008)

Haben sicher alle Schweigegeld von Blizzard kassiert, alle außer Flozwo, der schafft es jetzt nicht das HdRO-Thema alleine zu bearbeiten und zu veröffentlichen..


----------



## tekbear (18. November 2008)

was soll das denn bringen eine news dazu zu schreiben? dazu haben wir noch den ganzen tag zeit. 
die leute die bis jetz noch nich mitbekommen haben daß moria erscheint werden sichern nicht aufspringen und losrennen 
nur weil buffed jetzt die news raushaut daß - oh überraschung - HEUTE der release ist.


----------



## Madrake (18. November 2008)

btw. heute ist nicht nur Moria Release sondern auch das bereits 5.te AddOn für EQ2 (Everquest 2)

nur mal so dahingestellt, und darüber steht auch nichts auf der Hauptseite^^ - naja egal, wir wissen das heute Release ist, und damit hat es sich


*nuschel* Muss ja nicht jeder wissen^^


----------



## Mju (18. November 2008)

komische these: buffed bekommt von bestimmten firmen geld, damit sie schoen viel werbung machen, einen anderen grund koennt ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen. ist ja auch eigentlich pupe weil: 





> *nuschel* Muss ja nicht jeder wissen^^


 ^^


----------



## BurningShaddow (18. November 2008)

Hmmm hab mich zwar auch gewundert das noch garnichts in den News stand, aber ist ja auch nicht wirklich wichtig.
Wer HDRO spielt und das noch nicht mitbekommen hat, dürfte schwer von begriff sein und spätestens bemerkt man es wenn der launcher sich verändert (blau) und ein elenlanges Update geladen wird.... (bin grade dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und das Buffed Geld bekommt kann ja auch manchmal verständlich sein, schließlich wollen 
sie sich ja auch mal was neues zum anzihen oder gar Essen Kaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fade_to_Black (18. November 2008)

Was ich schade find is einfach. WTLK Coundtown, dies und das. Bei HDRO nichts. keine news. garnix. Das is schade.


----------



## Sibanti (18. November 2008)

Fade_to_Black schrieb:


> Was ich schade find is einfach. WTLK Coundtown, dies und das. Bei HDRO nichts. keine news. garnix. Das is schade.



WOW ist zur Zeit der Renner, alle sind begeistert, alle finden es Geil und (Verschwörung an) wird Blizz entsprechende Gelder ausgeben, damit "keine Götter neben Blizz"  existiern dürfen, totschweigen ist die devise (Verschwörung aus). Find es gut so. Warum zu bekannt werden, lieber "Klein und Fein" als "Groß und Überzogen".


----------



## Flixl (18. November 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Welsch (18. November 2008)

Fade_to_Black schrieb:


> Was ich schade find is einfach. WTLK Coundtown, dies und das. Bei HDRO nichts. keine news. garnix. Das is schade.



ja genau, es geht doch eigentlich ums Prinzip. Wenn man schon mit dem spruch " Das Portal für Online-Spiele " wirbt, kann man doch auch wenigstens verlangen, das man über solche interessanten Neuigkeiten  wie ein  Addon Release frühzeitig informiert wird. Beim WOW Addon haben sich die Infos darüber ja regelrecht überschlagen, und bei HDRO und EQ2 herrscht eisiges Schweigen.
Ändert euer Slogan einfach um in " Das Portal für WOW, WAR und sonstige Online-Spiele ", das kommt der Sache um einiges näher.


----------



## Dentus (18. November 2008)

Hängen halt alle in Nordrend und scheren sich einen Dreck um andere Sachen....wird mit WAR sicher nicht anders werden. Buffed ist WoW...leider.


----------



## Eraton01 (18. November 2008)

was soll daran unprofessionell sein eine kleine news zu wollen?!?! denke wenn man "Das Portal Für Online Spiele" heißt is es wirklich nicht zu viel verlangt eine kleine news zu bringen


----------



## Flixl (18. November 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Madrake (18. November 2008)

habe schon während der Betaphase vom Lutschkönig, wie auch MoM (da wusst ich noch nicht das das ein NDA war) - unter "Meinungen" meine Meinung Buffed gesagt/ geschrieben... - ich muss jedoch sagen, es war nur vereinzelt ein wenig besser, das nicht so viel mit Monotonen News das Buffed Portal überschüttet war...

Link ist -> hier

mfg Madrake


----------



## Dentus (18. November 2008)

Wer redet von unprofessionell? Fakt ist...es ist gleich 17 Uhr....und buffed.de hat kein Wort über Moria verloren. Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraton01 (18. November 2008)

@Dentus: Knurrbauch redet davon


----------



## Tharasala (18. November 2008)

Kann mich da nur anschlissen, ich schaue gerne während der Arbeit schonmal auf buffed vorbei, aber muß gestehen das es sich absolut nicht mehr lohnt wenn man eben kein WoW spielt. Das bis jetzt keine news zum Thema MoM-Release gekommen ist, ist nicht nur traurig sondern ein echtes Armutszeugnis wenn man sich wirklich als "DAS PORTAL FÜR ONLINE-SPIELE" hinstellt. Ich denke da wird man selbst auf Portalseiten die sich nicht nur den Online-Spielen allein verschrieben haben besser über die existierende Onlinewelt neben WoW informiert.

Gruss
Tharasala


----------



## Avyn (18. November 2008)

Es gibt nicht mal Unterforen für die neuen Klassen... beim Todesritter hatten die das schon lange vor Release


----------



## Eraton01 (18. November 2008)

es is klar das es nie so wie bei wow sein kann und die hdro show is auch super und alles, aber ich finde einmal ne show rausbringen und dann nicht mal am release die kleinste news zu schreiben is schon sehr billig
edit: juhu jetz habn wir ne neue news wir habn uns durchgesetzt^^


----------



## Fade_to_Black (18. November 2008)

Seh das ganz genau so. Egal ob Wow gehypt wird oder nicht. Buffed is doch ein Onlinespiel Portal. Dann sollte doch auch mehr kommen von andren Spielen. In jeder Buffedshow immer nur Wow und bisl War. Hdro wird mehr oder minder so zwangseingefügt.


----------



## Isel (18. November 2008)

Allein die Tatsache, dass hier noch kein Mod mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten betreffend dem Was und Warum hier im Thread gepostet hat, zeigt wohl wie egal ihnen diese ganze Geschichte ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss man sich mit abfinden. Man merkt doch auch in den Buffedcasts immer ,wie ignorant manche sich geben, wenns ums Thema HdR geht....von wegen jaaa da war doch noch irgendwas....oder?..oder nicht?


----------



## Madrake (18. November 2008)

Ich denke "Bloodberry" kommt schon noch^^ @Isel


----------



## Fade_to_Black (18. November 2008)

Eine Nachricht immerhin. ^^ Vl kommt ja mal was. Bemühn sich und VLLL kommt bei der nächsten Buffedshow mal mehr als bei War. Wär ein Anfang.


----------



## Elthir (18. November 2008)

Find auch , dass  nur Bilder von SE schon ein wenig traurig sind und als ein Onlinerollenspiel Portal. Da haben die Jungs von Pc Games zwar ein Artikel ne halbe Stunde später raus gebracht, jedoch ganze Arbeit geleistet mit einemTagebuch in dem sie ihren ersten Tag im neuen Gebiet mit Screenshots und Text sehr ausführlich erklären..

hier der Link zu dem Pc-Games Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,667564/Bildergal..._Der_erste_Tag/


----------



## Knurrbauch (18. November 2008)

Eraton01 schrieb:


> @Dentus: Knurrbauch redet davon




Was dagegen? Diese Vorwürfe, dass buffed geschmiert wird finde ich so derbst peinlich, wenn man diese dann auch noch höchst offiziell als Provokation darlegt muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen ist das nicht nur unprofessionell sondern sagar höchst dümmlich und Brückentrollniveau. Wenn du / ihr das lustig finden mögt: ich nicht. Denn davon bekommt ich ganz besimmt keine ordentliche Newsmeldung, eher das Gegenteil dürfte der Fall sein. Und nochmal zum Abschluß, weil's so schön war: aktive HdRO-Spieler unter den Buffies gibt es nun mal nicht so viele wie WAR oder WoW sie hat. Dies hat zur Folge, dass eine entsprechende _ausführliche_ und _kompetente_ Meldung auf sich warten lässt aber definitiv auch kommt.


----------



## little sister (18. November 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Was dagegen? Diese Vorwürfe, dass buffed geschmiert wird finde ich so derbst peinlich, wenn man diese dann auch noch höchst offiziell als Provokation darlegt muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen ist das nicht nur unprofessionell sondern sagar höchst dümmlich und Brückentrollniveau. Wenn du / ihr das lustig finden mögt: ich nicht. Denn davon bekommt ich ganz besimmt keine ordentliche Newsmeldung, eher das Gegenteil dürfte der Fall sein. Und nochmal zum Abschluß, weil's so schön war: aktive HdRO-Spieler unter den Buffies gibt es nun mal nicht so viele wie WAR oder WoW sie hat. Dies hat zur Folge, dass eine entsprechende _ausführliche_ und _kompetente_ Meldung auf sich warten lässt aber definitiv auch kommt.




Wann nächste Woche ? 
Dann können sie sich das auch in die Haare schmieren.
Wenn ich sehe wie einseitig dieses Magazin berichtet kann einem schon mal der Gedanke kommen oder nicht ?


----------



## zorakh55 (18. November 2008)

Natürlich ist es vom Prinzip her etwas schaden, dass sie nichts sagen. Aber entgegen dem Namen sind wir hier halt mehr in einem WoW-Portal und das wissen wir alle!
Aber mal ehrliche brauchen wir hdro-SPieler denn so eine News?
Ist das nicht unter unserem Niveau uns über ein paar fehlende Zeilen zu ärgern statt mit unseren Sippen Moria zu erkunden?

Ich wäre viel erfreuter, wenn die News vielleicht morgen kommt und dafür wunderbar detailreich ist.
Wenn keine News mehr kommt könnte ich das als Anlass nehmen buffed zu verlassen( mal ehrlich Foren gibts auch auf Widerstand und die Datenbank ist auch Müll, falls man überhaupt eine benutzen möchte[ich nicht0. Mich halten nur die gelegentlichen News]). Aber ärgern würde ich mich nicht wirklich...

Naja schönen Abend noch und viel Erfolg!

Gruß 
Zorakh


----------



## zorakh55 (18. November 2008)

Gehörte zu einem Teil, dervom Mod gelöscht wurde


----------



## Noxiel (18. November 2008)

Damit es nicht heißt, wir täten nichts. Skullzigg verwarnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (18. November 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Damit es nicht heißt, wir täten nichts. Skullzigg verwarnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und da ist auch unser News! Ich wusste doch buffed enttäuscht uns nicht!


----------



## Vetaro (18. November 2008)

Dankeschön, Noxiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (18. November 2008)

DArf ich da gleich mal fragen ob ich auch ohne MoM die zwei neuen Klassen spielen kann? Weil dann würde ich mein MoM noch ein wenig zulassen(DAs schicke pack mit MoM und Schatten von Angmar für 40€ hab ich mir da heute gekauft)


----------



## Vetaro (18. November 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> DArf ich da gleich mal fragen ob ich auch ohne MoM die zwei neuen Klassen spielen kann? Weil dann würde ich mein MoM noch ein wenig zulassen(DAs schicke pack mit MoM und Schatten von Angmar für 40&#8364; hab ich mir da heute gekauft)



Geht nicht. Wäre auch Unsinn, MoM erst nachher zu aktivieren und installieren, ausser du willst es verkaufen, falls dir HdRO nicht gefällt.


----------



## airace (18. November 2008)

*Hust*   http://www.buffed.de/news/8055/herr-der-ri...es-offenen-tors  *Hust*   naja hier hast du dein News ^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (18. November 2008)

Hab mir gerade mal das Tagebuch bei PC Games angeschaut, Link ist weiter oben. So, und genauso, muss es sein!

Die Reportage von Anfang an, Moria kommt mit der Post etc. ist wirklich gut beschrieben. So sollte es eig. jeder machen!


----------



## Sinmurder (19. November 2008)

Was regt ihr euch denn so künstlich auf ?!?

Meine Güte, buffed.de muss auch seine Kosten einfahren und ein wenig Profit abwerfen, da kommt ein Hype um den Lich King gerade recht. Immerhin spielt es doch jeder Hans und freut sich über das neue AddOn. Und ja, ich habs auch auf der Platte und bin alles als erfreut über das neue AddOn. Und ja, ich bin derbe auf die Schnau*e gefallen:

- Quests ohne Anspruch, weder von der Story noch vom Gameplay um seine Klasse mal auszureizen, da ist nichts bei was man können "muss"
- die Instanzen in den Anfangsgebieten (bin lvl 74 gerade) sind ein Witz -> xtrem Linear und einfach zu bewältigen, mit jeder Random zu meistern
- die Hymnen im BuffedCast zum AddOn, meine Güte, gegen die Anfänge eines Düsterbruch oder MC ist das was einem jetzt geboten wird nur ein schlechter Witz

-->> An die Buffed.de Crew <<---
Das ihr zu diesen Instanzen auch noch Guides rausbringt beleidigt jeden Spieler der ein wenig Spass haben will, weil es einfach keine Herausforderung darstellt diesen zu bewältigen. Da merkt man doch gleich das es mehr der Kundenbindung dient... Was der Markt vermeindlich will wird auch bedient, ja ja

-->> Back 2 Topic <<--
Also wenn euch das Portal mit ihrer wirklich mehr als einseitigen Berichterstattung nicht zusagt -> da draussen in den Weiten des Netzes gibt es noch genug Alternativen, nutzt sie einfach...

...und ja, ich habe heute mit dem AddOn wieder mit LOTRO angefangen und werde WoW beenden. Da muss ich bei LittleBigPlanet auf der PS3 mehr Grips in der Birne beweisen als es bei Wow gerade der Fall ist! Traurig, aber nicht von der Hand zu weisen...

!!! Gefährten - Nutzt die Alternativen im Netz !!!

mfg


----------



## knopfer (19. November 2008)

Sinmurder schrieb:


> Was regt ihr euch denn so künstlich auf ?!?



Stimmt schon. Meine moralischen Werte werden einfach mit den Füßen getreten. Das ärgert mich. Alles was Kohle bringt wird gehypt. Ich gööne buffed ja ihr Nebengeschäft, hasse aber, dass ein super Spiel keine Würdigung findet.





> -->> Back 2 Topic <<--
> Also wenn euch das Portal mit ihrer wirklich mehr als einseitigen Berichterstattung nicht zusagt -> da draussen in den Weiten des Netzes gibt es noch genug Alternativen, nutzt sie einfach...



Stimmt auch. Ich mag halt PC Games und deren Hardware Ausgabe. Konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass die buffed-Redaktion so abfällt in der Qualität.




> ...und ja, ich habe heute mit dem AddOn wieder mit LOTRO angefangen und werde WoW beenden. Da muss ich bei LittleBigPlanet auf der PS3 mehr Grips in der Birne beweisen als es bei Wow gerade der Fall ist! Traurig, aber nicht von der Hand zu weisen...
> 
> !!! Gefährten - Nutzt die Alternativen im Netz !!!



wb. Habe es angespielt. Faszinierend war auch der problemlose Übergang. Einfach super. Meines wissens gab es keine Ausfälle. Einziger kleiner Kritikpunkt wäre höchstens, dass Amazon zu spät abgesendet hat. Amazon sagt, sie durften nicht früher. Publisher sagt, Amazon wäre schuld. Egal.

mfg


----------



## little sister (19. November 2008)

Schaut euch doch einfach mal die Startseite an Leute
Du kannst ja direkt bei WOW dich anmelden von da.
das sagt doch alles wer hier das sagen hat oder ?


----------



## Knurrbauch (19. November 2008)

little schrieb:


> Schaut euch doch einfach mal die Startseite an Leute
> Du kannst ja direkt bei WOW dich anmelden von da.
> das sagt doch alles wer hier das sagen hat oder ?




Was möchtest du uns mitteilen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Factions (19. November 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> Langsam finde ich es ist zeit als lotro spieler buffed den rücken zu zukehren! Ich bin echt enttäuscht von buffed! Das Portal für Online Rollen spiele. haha wers glaubt. geht doch alles nur um WoW.
> Wegem WoW addon gab es bestimmt über 50 news und über lotro 15? wenns hochkommt.



/sign


----------



## Coroner (19. November 2008)

lol

naja ihr wisst ja 11 Millionen wollen das Addon bei WoW

Ltro wollen nur 150.000 ........

Naja und da die beschissene Kohle diese Welt nun mal regiert?

Stellt euch vor die drucken Dick HDRO kommt am 18.11. auf's Cover Ja man das kauft doch keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich für ein "unparteiisches" Blatt mit dem Slogan "DAS Rollenspielmnagazin" ziemlich boring und gar vielleicht etwas rückratlos 

ABER HEY Das nich unsere Kohle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber drauf gesch*** ich sag immer Qualität vor Quantität. Lieber mit 150.000 Erwachsenen als mit 11 Millionen Spas***. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long folks


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (19. November 2008)

Find ich gut das das Ganze nicht nur mir auffällt. 
Ich spiele beide Spiele gerne. Naja WoW eigentlich nur noch weil mir der Todesritter so gut gefällt - der Rest ist ja so wie sonst auch - 
wie auch immer, es ist wirklich eine Schande das hier auf buffed.de nur über WoW berichtet wird. 

Liegt halt daran, das die Redaktion selbst WoW-Suchtis sind die so schnell wie möglich 80 werden wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nutzt einfach die anderen Portale und Straft sie somit ab - was anderes kann man eh nicht machen. Die Konkurenz schläft nicht, 
egal obs ein Onlineportal oder ein Onlinespiel ist.


----------



## Gromthar (19. November 2008)

LotRO ist wohl der Underdog unter den MMOs - so solls bitte auch bleiben. Die breite Masse würde der schönen Atmosphäre nur schaden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menelvagor (19. November 2008)

Lloyd_Banks schrieb:


> Nutzt einfach die anderen Portale und Straft sie somit ab - was anderes kann man eh nicht machen. Die Konkurenz schläft nicht,
> egal obs ein Onlineportal oder ein Onlinespiel ist.



Da hier einige Vorposter diverse andere in ihren Augen bessere Onlineportale für Herr der Ringe Online empfehlen, würde ich doch mal darum bitten uns allen mal Ross und Reiter zu nennen.
Ich kenne auch 1 - 2 aber die sind nicht wirklich der Bringer. Würde bestimmt nicht nur mich interessieren.

Btw. Das exzessive Fanboitum für WOW seitens der buffed Redaktion regt mich gar nicht auf, aber die stiefmütterliche Behandlung bis
hin zur Ignoranz für Herr der Ringe Online nervt mich mittlerweile schon.

Also lasst mal hören, RAUS DAMIT: Welche ist die beste Seite zu HdRO im Netzt derzeit ...

Cya online
Mene


----------



## Vetaro (19. November 2008)

Ich halte es auch für eine irre illusion einiger Leute, die hier glauben, dass news über HdRO irgendwelche WoWler abschrecken würden oder sie sonstwie einen nachteil für Buffed bedeuten würden (falls es doch einen logischen grund gibt, den sich Buffed öffentlich zu nennen traut, ziehe ich das mit der "irren illusion" natürlich zurück).

Es ist ja jetzt nicht so, als ob man deshalb weniger von den anderen news bringen müsste - für den  20zeiligen Artikel über Moria, wie ihn Dargrimm geschrieben hat, hat er ja wohl nicht den ganzen Tag gebraucht. Und es werden ja keine WoW-Redakteure auf HdRO angesetzt oder so.

Dadurch, dass über HdRO berichtet würde, entstünden für die anderen Spiele keine Nachteile (jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass die WoW-News n paar stunden kürzer in der TV-Box zu sehen wären).


----------



## Exeone (19. November 2008)

So muss auch mal wieder mein snef dazugeben und euch voll und ganz zustimmen.
Als ich noch wow gezockt habe  fand ich buffed richtig gut aber mittlerweile gehts mir richtig auf den sack wow hier wowo da.

zb die Startseite tausend News über wow das da keine news bei ist bei dem steht das in wow ein sack reiß umgefallen ist wundert mich.
In den ersten 20 Minuten der buffedshow wird wow gezeigt mit so spanenden Themen wie das wow Tierheim und dann 5-10 Minuten irgendwas anderes die härte war jedoch als wow seine eigene betashow bekommen hat und dann zusätzlich noch in der normalen bufedshow war.

Damit wir und nicht falsch vorstehn ich will nicht das wow hier verschwindet sondern das mann als PORTAL FÜR ONLINE-SPIELE genauso soviel über andere Games informiert wird wie wow, dabei gehts mir nicht nur um HDRO oder WAR sondern auch um die vielen Millionen anderen MMO´s die es da draußen gibt

Das Argument " es spielen halt bei bufed nicht so viele HDRO wie WOW zieht nicht denn dann soll man halt einfach ein paar mehr Leute einstellen und wenn mehr über andere Sachen geschrieben wird kommen auch mehr Leute hier drauf.

Genau so wenig zieht das Argument das wow 11 mio Spieler hat denn wie wir wissen soielen davon nur ein Bruchteil der Spieler in Deutschland wow oder meint ihr das alle wow Spieler auf der welt ( wovon ich überzeugt bin das es weniger als 11 mio sind ) hier bei buffed die wow News lesen


----------



## Steila (19. November 2008)

Naja ich muss euch recht geben spiele zwar weder wow,war oder hdro (fesselt mich nicht jedenfalls net auf meinem pc^^) aber was die News von Hdro oder andren mmos angeht ist buffed doch echt miserabel für ein PORTAl FÜR ONLINE-SPIELE.  Ich fange jez mit FFXI an und nutze selbst ein andres Portal was total super für mich ist was FFXI angeht  da es hier ja nur ein kleinen Treahd gibt.  Aber vielleicht versucht ihr es ja auch bei online ...hust.. welten.  

UNd @buffed crew eht ihr diesen thread hier nicht oder wollt ihr ihn nicht sehn?

MFG

Steila


----------



## Knurrbauch (19. November 2008)

Wenn ich der HdRO-Buffi wäre, der dieses Forum durchliest, würde ich den Thread echt nicht sehen wollen. Nicht aus Scham, weil so wenig und tatsächlich fast stiefmütterlich berichtet wird; nein! Ganz einfach weil so viele Jammerlappen aus ihren schimmeligen Ecken kriechen und herumzetern, dass es überall besser sei, nur nicht hier. 

Wenn dem so wäre: warum textet ihr hier noch groß rum? Ignoriert es doch einfach und geht zu eurem x-Mal besseren Infoportal, Hauptsache hier ist mal wieder Ruhe im Karton und man kann sich der Diskussion rund ums Addon widmen und nicht dauernd das Geflenne lesen, dass es keine News in der Slidebar gibt. Das ist einfach nur albern. Oder, noch besser: bewerbt euch (ich glaube im Moment ist sowieso wieder eine Stelle ausgeschrieben) und versucht es besser zu machen - wer motzen kann, muss auch was "leisten" können. Und wer das nicht kann: den Logout-Button muss ich nicht wirklich verlinken, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrick02 (19. November 2008)

Buffed macht ohnehin viel zu wenig in sachen HDRO! Ich spiele zwar auch WOW aber ich finde sie könnten mehr über lotro bringen!!Hoffe auf einen ausführlichentest inner nächsten Buffed!


----------



## Lorghi (19. November 2008)

Es saugt, es zieht, es zwingt mich so laaangsam zurück nach Mittelerde & das schöne ist: Ich kann WAR trotzdem treu bleiben, weil die Spiele sich sehr stark unterscheiden.

Hach, warum hab ich überhaupt mit lotro aufgehört. Ich weiss es wirklich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mal wieder nen Sonnenaufgang auf dem Bühl sehen...das wäre schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinmurder (20. November 2008)

@Knurrbauch

Es geht sich wirklich nich darum das wir, ganz der deutschen Natur (har har), uns nörgelnd hier auslassen. Es dreht sich um die Instanz Buffed im Allgemeinen. Wenn sich eine prof. Redaktion um unser aller Hobby bemüht und damit ihre Brötchen verdient, dann wollen wir einfach eine Berichterstattung die nicht einfach nur der breiten Masse gerecht wird, auch wenn dies der lukrative Weg ist, basta...

..und wenn sie dies nicht leisten wollen/können dann wandert eben alles jenseit des Mainstream (WoW) ab, jap.

Ich les ja auch nicht die Bildzeitung nur weil sie von der Auflage im Bundesgebiet rockt, warum sollte ich dann ein Spiel hypen was im Bundesgebiet die meisten MMO Spieler hat?

 Warum sollte ich dann ein Portal immer schön reden wenn ich immer nur im PodCast/ in den News/ im Beta Ticker vom MMO Primus im Löwenanteil was zu hören/sehen und zu lesen bekomme? Kommt schon, liebe Buffed.de REdaktion, das kann es doch nicht sein...

Ein Portal welches sich auf die Fahne geschrieben hatte (!) eines für, ich zitiere: "Das Portal für Online-Spiele" zu sein ?!? HdRO hat eine wirklich nicht kleine und treue Gemeinde im deutschem Raum. Ich würde dies nicht unterschätzen. Nach dem Aufschrei im Forum uns als REaktion die aufgewärmeten News der letzten Wochen als "Neu" zu verkaufen kann es auch nicht sein...

Evtl. liegt es aber auch nur daran das mir gerade bei diesem Thema andere MMO's nicht wirklich egal sind, weil ich im Gegensatz zur Redaktion nicht erst mit WoW im MMORPG-Genre eingestiegen bin, ka...

Tipp an Dich: Schau Dich einfach in den übergreifenden MMO Foren in Übersee um wa Dir da an Infos geboten wird. Auch wenn es in Bezug auf den deutschen Markt unfair erscheint, aber WoW ist da nicht das Top Thema. Oder hast Du auch nur hier im Portal einen ausführlichen Bericht zu EQ2 und dem neuen AddOn gelesen/gesehen? 

...und warum ich den Senf überhaupt hier abgebe..: Ich habe die Hoffnung hier noch nicht aufgegeben das es besser werden kann/und muss...

mfg


----------



## Vetaro (20. November 2008)

Sinmurder schrieb:


> @Knurrbauch
> 
> Es geht sich wirklich nich darum das wir, ganz der deutschen Natur (har har), uns nörgelnd hier auslassen. Es dreht sich um die Instanz Buffed im Allgemeinen. Wenn sich eine prof. Redaktion um unser aller Hobby bemüht und damit ihre Brötchen verdient, dann wollen wir einfach eine Berichterstattung die nicht einfach nur der breiten Masse gerecht wird, auch wenn dies der lukrative Weg ist, basta...
> 
> ..und wenn sie dies nicht leisten wollen/können dann wandert eben alles jenseit des Mainstream (WoW) ab, jap.




Ja. Dein Post für sich stimmt. Knurrbauch akzeptiert das auch so. Was ihm aber ebensowenig gefällt wie mir ist die _Art und Weise_, in der Leute hier ihre Meinung vorbringen, die einfach unheimlich unangebracht ist. Da  wird die Wahrheit(tm) statuiert und sich groß aufgespielt, und der Klassiker überhaupt abgezogen: "Wenn das so weitergeht, _dann geh ich zur Konkurrenz_" - Anstatt das einfach zu machen und uns damit in Ruhe zu lassen.


----------



## Sinmurder (20. November 2008)

..hey, und gerade erst ma richtig gelesen: Steila, da meldet sich ma einer aus dem FF-Universum hier im Forum zu Wort - Respekt !!! Das mein ich nicht mal so ironisch wie es evtl. beim Lesen klingen mag, oder was meint ihr woher mein Nick kommt?!? (ok, bei richtiger Antwort gibs auch keinen Preis, sry)

Nachdem der Tenor bei "Nicht-WoW-Spielern" wohl eher lautet..: wozu buffed.de besuchen ? Kann ich verstehen...

mfg


----------



## Sinmurder (20. November 2008)

@ Vetaro 

Ich möchte aber auch nicht den Effekt einer Berichterstattung das Qualität sich nur an der Verschwendung von Bandbreite misst, echt nicht. Warum nun einige, wenn auch wenige, immer nur "ihr" Spiel bevorzugen möchte ich nicht weiter erklären.

Ich denke eher das es den meisten Lesern dieses Fred's es eher darum geht das buffed.de sich mehr und mehr auf WoW einspielt und alles andere eher "nebenher" geht. Die Verschwendung an Bandbreite wurde ja schon oben kurz in Form von einigen Beispielen a la "Pets in WoW" kurz angesprochen...

Sehs doch mals so: Ausser WoW, W.A.R. und HdRO spielt in der Redaktion doch keiner wirklich was anderes. Wenn Du jetzt noch ne Gleichung hinstellst welche Personen an Anzahl was Spielen hast Du die Regelmässigkeit an News zum Spiel, inkl. deren Gehalt an Infos

mfg


----------



## Vetaro (20. November 2008)

Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber ich habe das gefühl, dass du nicht mit mir sprichst sondern mit irgendjemand anderem. Deine Beiträge gehen nämlich irgendwie weder auf Knurrbauch noch auf mich ein, hast du dich vielleicht im Namen vertan?


Übrigens, man kann Beiträge mit der "Bearbeiten"-funktion erweitern, anstatt zwei Beiträge in Folge zu schreiben.


----------



## Sinmurder (20. November 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber ich habe das gefühl, dass du nicht mit mir sprichst sondern mit irgendjemand anderem. Deine Beiträge gehen nämlich irgendwie weder auf Knurrbauch noch auf mich ein, hast du dich vielleicht im Namen vertan?



"Ja. Dein Post für sich stimmt. Knurrbauch akzeptiert das auch so."

scheinbar bin ich auch einfach nur zu müde um noch zu folgen...



Vetaro schrieb:


> Übrigens, man kann Beiträge mit der "Bearbeiten"-funktion erweitern, anstatt zwei Beiträge in Folge zu schreiben.



Genau, man kann sogar copy 'n paste im online editor verwenden, kaum zu glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Dodi666 (20. November 2008)

Mööp mööp, Bahn frei...


----------



## Ronma (20. November 2008)

Wududaddy schrieb:


> hiho,
> 
> ich seh auf der Hauptseite überall nur WoW, WoW, WoW ......
> 
> ...




Eijo is schon gut so wie es is. HdRO is ne ruhige Alternative zum planlosen WoW Rumgeeire da bis LV 80. Spätestens dan "raiden" die sich da sowieso wieder alle die Finger erst recht wund.^^ In HdRO hingegen als jetzt wohl auch in WAR (seit 13.11. wirds da richtig angenehm) hat man seine Ruhe und kann mit gleichgesinnten sein Ding machen. In HdRO jetzt aber mehr als in WAR. WAR verkommt so nen bisschen zum Single Player MMO.

Die Tage muss ich schnellstens mal das HdRO Add On installieren. Gestern heimgekommen, da wars schon spät, schnell noch in WAR nen Rufrang und die erste Event Quest gemacht und dann kam auch schon das "B-Mannschaften" Länderspiel vom ZDF.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BIGLOVE (20. November 2008)

na äusert sich von buffed wer dazu?!
wie auch, sie ham ja keine möglichkeit dagegen etwas zusagen.
buffed is die grösste rotzseite wenns um mehr wie nur um wow geht.
selbst ne kugelschreiberfirma wäre dazu  in der lage über mehr wie nur ein spiel zu berichten


----------



## Knurrbauch (20. November 2008)

Wie oben schonmal erwähnt: mach's besser. Übrigens hat so manche "Fansite" auch nur die lieblos abkopierten offiziellen Meldungen von Codemasters als (sogenannten) Content... sowas wie eine Buffed-Show suchst du da vergeblich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (20. November 2008)

Also Flo hat sich bei mir per Instant Messenger entschuldigt, als ich mich bei ihm beschwert habe.
In der buffed-Redaktionist derzeit eben viel zu tun. *g*

Übrigens verbietet dir niemand, nicht auch mal eine User-News zu schreiben, wenn du denkst, dass ein Thema auf buffed.de nicht behandelt wurde.


----------



## zorakh55 (20. November 2008)

*THE VERY LAST POST*

Und in der Neuen buffed show wieder kein hdro. Dafür noch mehr WoW-Tierheim!

"Und wieder kein hdro! Ist euch shconmal aufgefallen, dass da ein Add-on raus ist?
Merkt ihr nocht was? Ihr macht hier ein Tierheim für WoW um leeren Raum zu füllen, aber kein Hdro, wenn ein Add-on rauskommt? Mir reichts hiermiet kehre ich buffed den Rücken zu!"

Das habe ich in die Kommentare geschrieben. Es ist auch nicht böse gemeint! Es ist mir mehr als recht, dass hdro keine solchen Fanboys hat und nicht so publik gemacht wird!
Es gibt 2 andere Gründe warum ich mich jetzt verabschiede:
1.Buffed hat Lotro-Spielern nichts zu bieten! News kommen spät oder garnicht, die Datenbank tuts nciht und das was buffed von anderen Seiten unterscheidet(buffed-show) erwähnt uns nicht.
2.Der WoW-Fanboyhaufen. Einerseits geistern auch in den hdro Foren solche Leute rum und störeb, andererseits ist das buffed Team genauso. Berichten über ein Spiel ist wunderbar. Mehr über es berichten, weil es größer ist ist auch ok. Aber solche Sachen wie das WoW-Tierheim wird mir einfach zu heftig. Oder Tauchurlaub ingame -.-
Da hörts für mich langsam auf!


Also verabschiede ich mich hiermit und bedanke mich für/bei  die/den netten Leute vom hdro-Forum!
Man sieht sich in Mittelerde!

Zorakh


Edit: Nach eingehenden Gesprächen mit unserem guten blood bin ich zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass ein endgültiger Abschied vielleciht etwas übertreiben ist. War gestern wohl etwas in Rage.
Man sollte buffed auch eine Chance lassen sich zu besser und ich hoffe, dass das auch passiert!
Nichts desto trotz habe ich im Momentanen Zustand keinerlei Veranlassung mehr hier zu sein!
Ich werde jedoch alle paar Wochen/Monate mal die Hauptseite studieren und wenn es sich bessert komme ich zurück!
Also seht es eher als eine Erholungspause von eurem nervigen Zwerg!
Bis vielleicht irgendwann mal
Zorakh


----------



## Shadow648 (20. November 2008)

_


zorakh55 schrieb:



*THE VERY LAST POST*

Und in der Neuen buffed show wieder kein hdro. Dafür noch mehr WoW-Tierheim!

"Und wieder kein hdro! Ist euch shconmal aufgefallen, dass da ein Add-on raus ist?
Merkt ihr nocht was? Ihr macht hier ein Tierheim für WoW um leeren Raum zu füllen, aber kein Hdro, wenn ein Add-on rauskommt? Mir reichts hiermiet kehre ich buffed den Rücken zu!"

Das habe ich in die Kommentare geschrieben. Es ist auch nicht böse gemeint! Es ist mir mehr als recht, dass hdro keine solchen Fanboys hat und nicht so publik gemacht wird!
Es gibt 2 andere Gründe warum ich mich jetzt verabschiede:
1.Buffed hat Lotro-Spielern nichts zu bieten! News kommen spät oder garnicht, die Datenbank tuts nciht und das was buffed von anderen Seiten unterscheidet(buffed-show) erwähnt uns nicht.
2.Der WoW-Fanboyhaufen. Einerseits geistern auch in den hdro Foren solche Leute rum und störeb, andererseits ist das buffed Team genauso. Berichten über ein Spiel ist wunderbar. Mehr über es berichten, weil es größer ist ist auch ok. Aber solche Sachen wie das WoW-Tierheim wird mir einfach zu heftig. Oder Tauchurlaub ingame -.-
Da hörts für mich langsam auf!


Also verabschiede ich mich hiermit und bedanke mich für/bei  die/den netten Leute vom hdro-Forum!
Man sieht sich in Mittelerde!

Zorakh

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Sehe ich genauso!Und jetzt wo du die Initiative ergreifst tue ich es dir nach!
@CommunityvonBUFFEDLOTRO: Macht mit und geht. VIelleicht ändert buffed dann irgendwann mal was!
Auf Wiedersehen buffed!
_


----------



## Meregar (20. November 2008)

Shadow648 schrieb:


> _
> Sehe ich genauso!Und jetzt wo du die Initiative ergreifst tue ich es dir nach!
> @CommunityvonBUFFEDLOTRO: Macht mit und geht. VIelleicht ändert buffed dann irgendwann mal was!
> Auf Wiedersehen buffed!
> _


*viva la revolution!*
Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Yldrasson (20. November 2008)

Ich hatte auch überlegt, ob ich mich darüber aufregen soll.
Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass das AddOn am Dienstag rausgekommen ist, die buffed-Show am Mittwoch.
Es lag also nur ein Tag dazwischen, das nehme ich einfach mal als Rechtertigung, wahrscheinlich haben sie es zeitlich schlicht nicht mehr geschafft.
Dafür hoffe ich dann aber, dass in der nächsten buffed-Show das Thema LOTRO ganz klar im Vordergrund steht.
Wenn dann da auch zum Großteil über WAR und WoW geredet wird, ist das wirklich einfach nur arm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## HansOtto (20. November 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> btw. heute ist nicht nur Moria Release sondern auch das bereits 5.te AddOn für EQ2 (Everquest 2)
> 
> nur mal so dahingestellt, und darüber steht auch nichts auf der Hauptseite^^ - naja egal, wir wissen das heute Release ist, und damit hat es sich
> 
> ...




Naja das Game ist eh total boring 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (20. November 2008)

Das ist richtig.
Die buffed-Show ist von den Dreharbeiten her immer schon am Dienstag fertig (spätestens).
Der restliche Dienstag und der Mittwoch werden gebraucht, um das Material zu bearbeiten und schließlich um die Show hochzuladen.

Ich bin mir also ziemlich sicher, dass es in der nächsten buffed-Show wieder etwas zu HdRO geben wird.


Und ich finde es schade, dass du gehst, zorakh - jetzt hat das Forum ein sehr anständiges Mitglied weniger.
Viel Spaß dort, wo du jetzt bist. *g*


----------



## erwo (20. November 2008)

Hi,

also ich habe das Gefühl das es durchaus besser geworden ist
mit Nachrichten ausserhalb der (oder des) Mainstream Spieles.

Früher wars viel schlechter in der Beziehung.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Knurrbauch (20. November 2008)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Naja das Game ist eh total boring
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na ein Glück, dann bleibst du uns ja wohl als Mitspieler erspart! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (20. November 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> *THE VERY LAST POST*
> 
> Und in der Neuen buffed show wieder kein hdro. Dafür noch mehr WoW-Tierheim!
> 
> ...



Finde es schade das du gehst, aber es ist deine Entscheidung. Man sieht sich aber zum Glück noch Ingame und vielleicht kommst du ja wieder zurück zu Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werde einfach abwarten was Buffed so in nächster Zeit über HdRO berichtet, wie schon gesagt wenn Dienstags das AddOn erscheint und da die Show schon fertig ist kann man nicht viel über HdRO berichten. Ich denke auch das FloZwo die HdRO Community auch unterstützt (was man auch in den HdRO News lesen kann) und wir deshalb nicht wirklich "ignoriert" werden.

Mal sehen was die Zukunft so bringt und ich hoffe auch das in der nächsten Buffed Show wieder was über HdRO kommt, wie -bloodberry- schon vermutet


----------



## Gimpo (20. November 2008)

naja Buffed is nunmal zu 80% ne WoW seite leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (20. November 2008)

Thanks for pointing that out, Captain Obvious. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (20. November 2008)

Wududaddy schrieb:


> hiho,
> 
> ich seh auf der Hauptseite überall nur WoW, WoW, WoW ......
> 
> ...



WoW 10 Mio. Spieler

LOTRO 50 K ??

Sagt doch schon alles oder?

Überhaupt, Du weißt doch das es veröffentlicht wurde, also was solls? Kannst Du das Addon nur kaufen und spass dran haben, wenn Buffed drüber berichtet?


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. November 2008)

Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> Überhaupt, Du weißt doch das es veröffentlicht wurde, also was solls? Kannst Du das Addon nur kaufen und spass dran haben, wenn Buffed drüber berichtet?



Jeder WoW Spieler weiß auch, dass das AddOn kam und released wurde und dennoch wurde es groß und breit breitgetreten, da wurden selbst Fotos der Verpackung als "News" verkauft, weil man offensichtlich nichts anderes mehr hatte...


----------



## hanktheknife (20. November 2008)

Also ich möchte mal die "BUFFies" ganz gross in Schutz nehmen. Auf der Herr-der-Ringe-Seite wurde genug darüber berichtet und die echten Fans wissen es sowieso schon lange. Willst du jetzt einen Sonderbericht mit Riesenwirbel um jedes Free2Play-Spiel, oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jizz0 (20. November 2008)

Jeder HDRO spieler wird wohl wissen, dass das spiel releast wurde. wozu soll dass jemand wissen der es nicht spielt? sich über eine nicht erbrachte "news" aufzuregen ist echt arm und überzeugt mich nich von eurer ach so erwachsenen community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. November 2008)

Jizz0 schrieb:


> Jeder HDRO spieler wird wohl wissen, dass das spiel releast wurde. wozu soll dass jemand wissen der es nicht spielt?



Und auch hier nochmal: Jeder WoW Spieler wird wohl wissen, dass das Spiel released wurde, wozu soll das allen anderen aufgedrückt werden?


----------



## Lillyan (21. November 2008)

Atmet bitte alle einmal tiiiiief durch und postet erst dann weiter... flamefrei. Dankeschön.


----------



## Dodi666 (21. November 2008)

Mööp Mööp,
diesmal ohne Bahn frei - also mal ehrlich, was geht denn hier? Ich versteh das nicht, seit Dienstag gibts ne Menge neuen Content in LOTRO und ihr habt nix besseres zu tun als hier Buffed.de und sonst wie rumzuflamen?! Find ich strange, geht doch leveln oder so...
Und dann dieser Aufschrei, keine News zu Moria - ohje ohje, ich schnalls nicht, was das hier soll. Braucht man hier News um dann entspannter zu questen oder wie?
Naja, ich geh ich jetzt heia und freu mich drauf morgen wieder Eregion/Moria unsicher zu machen!


----------



## Whitespawn2k (21. November 2008)

Was soll man dazu sagen, Buffed eben!
Finde es aber geil wie manche sagen das es eh schuppe ist .........!
Das sind wahrscheinlich die, die WoW etc zocken.

1.Buffed->Das Portal für Rollenspieler

oder war es

2.Buffed->Das Portal für World of Warcraft Spieler

Wer so eine geile Einstellung vertritt gehört geschlagen "gg"
Denkt mal drüber nach!


Ich selber Spiele auch nicht Herr der Ringe, das Spiel is mir auch voll schnuppe!
Die es mögen schön, die es nicht mögen auch schön.
Meine Einstellung zu Buffed und besonders zu diesem Forum sind eh gestört.

Man ich hätte echt gerne eine Zeitmaschiene, wäre echt geil gewesen zu sehen wie manche WoW Spieler sich verhalten hätten 
wen nichts zu Wotlk auf der Seite gekommen wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg


----------



## Lurka (21. November 2008)

Also ich weiss net, ich hab mich vorher schon genügend über Moria informiert und gut ist, am Releastag will ich sowieso spielen.
Ausserdem bin ich auch der Meinung das nicht alles gehyped werden muss wie blöd, ich bin lieber in einer kleinen aber feinen Community als meine Nerven unnötig in WoW zu strapazieren, wo ich an der Entwicklung kleiner Kinder teilhaben muss, nein Danke, davon hab ich 2 Stück live zu Hause und muss mir das nicht noch im Spiel antun wenn ich mich entspannen will.
Sollen sie doch WoW und ihr abstruses Tierheim von mir aus in den Himmel heben, ist mir vollkommen recht dann haben Hans&Pans wenigstens was zum reden und lassen mich in Ruhe. Und lasst sie doch mit ihren Guides zu den sowieso schon recht einfachen Dungeons, das ganze wird so schnell abgelutscht sein wie nie zuvor.


----------



## Vetaro (21. November 2008)

Ich weiss nicht wieso, aber aus irgend einem grund wird seit seite 1 "Meldungen und Artikel zu einem Thema herausgeben" gleichgesetzt mit "Hypen", "Künstlich aufblasen".

Wisst ihr, es gibt da auch mittelwege. Und es ist schon etwas anderes, ob man 10 Tage lang jeden Tag einen Countown-Artikel mit hauptsächlich altem Content raushaut - Oder ob man am Tag des Releases zu einem vernünftigen Zeitpunkt eine kurze Newsmeldung schreibt.

Zweiteres ist bei uns nicht geschehen, damit fing ja der Thread an. Stellt euch mal vor, Buffed hätte am WotLK-Releasetag bis Sechs uhr Abends gewartet, bevor sie die Newsmeldung "es ist da" gebracht hätten!

Hört bitte auf, immer gleich News=Hype zu lesen. Es ist nur so, dass es schön wäre, wenn HdRO einfach mal _präsent_ wäre.


----------



## Knurrbauch (21. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Atmet bitte alle einmal tiiiiief durch und postet erst dann weiter... flamefrei. Dankeschön.




Ich hatte gestern keine Lust mehr, mich dazu zu äußern, aber ich möchte nur kurz anmerken, dass simples Löschen und Ermahnung keine Lösung ist. Das hat so ein bißchen den Charakter von "mundtot machen", wenn du verstehst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraton01 (21. November 2008)

Für mich geht es eig ums Prinzip! Ob mans braucht oda nicht, aber wenn WoW eine news bekommt warum sollten wir keine bekommen? Nur weil weniger Leute HdRo spielen? Das kann doch kein Grund für sowas sein. Es klingt jetz vlt nach "Er hat mich gehauen und deswegen hau ich ihn auch" aber mir geht es einfach nur Gerechtigkeit!


----------



## Yldrasson (21. November 2008)

Eraton01 schrieb:


> Ob mans braucht oda nicht, aber wenn WoW eine news bekommt warum sollten wir keine bekommen? Nur weil weniger Leute HdRo spielen?



Ganz genau.
Leider. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obwohl... es scheint eine seltsames Naturgesetz zu sein, je Mainstream, desto Iiih, jedenfalls, was die Community angeht.
Jedenfalls ist das mein Eindruck, denn bis jetzt waren die Communitys, die ich getroffen habe, immer höflicher, desto kleiner sie waren...
Aber wie gesagt, das ist nur mein subjektiver Eindruck. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Vetaro (21. November 2008)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Obwohl... es scheint eine seltsames Naturgesetz zu sein, je Mainstream, desto Iiih, jedenfalls, was die Community angeht.
> Jedenfalls ist das mein Eindruck, denn bis jetzt waren die Communitys, die ich getroffen habe, immer höflicher, desto kleiner sie waren...
> Aber wie gesagt, das ist nur mein subjektiver Eindruck. :



An dieser Stelle ein Zitat von einem Chat-Moderator zu mir, übersetzt aus dem Englischen:


> An manchen Tagen, wenn bei uns Chat-trolle vorbei kamen, bin ich sicherheitshalber in andere Chats unserer Website-Kette gegangen um sie zu warnen, weil so Trolle dazu neigen, wenn sie bei den einen rausgeschmissen werden, direkt bei den anderen aufzutauchen. Unter anderem bin ich dabei auch manchmal im Vore-Chat vorbeigekommen, wo sich die Rollenspieler treffen, deren Charaktere andere Leute aufessen.
> 
> Lange geschichte, kurzer Sinn: Die Leute dort waren die angenehmsten* und höflichsten Leute, denen ich online je begegnet bin.Ich meine, deren Charaktere reissen sich irgendwie gegenseitig die Gesichter raus und kauen einander auf den Nieren rum, aber sie waren Zweifellos erstaunlich sympathische Leute.



*Original: genteel


In vielen Fällen hast du mit deiner Behauptung sehr recht, aber es ist kein Naturgesetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## King Julian (25. November 2008)

Ja wa?
HDRO ist doch viel besser als Wow und trotzdem keine News!
Unverschämt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JA aber wieso sind dann alle Artikel(inkl. Buffedshows) wow infiziert?


----------



## Kerindor (25. November 2008)

King schrieb:


> Ja wa?
> HDRO ist doch viel besser als Wow und trotzdem keine News!
> Unverschämt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Die Zielgruppe spielt WoW. Von 100 Leuten hier spielen 90 WoW, 5 Lotro, 4 War und 1 sonstiges. 
Die WoW berichte halten diese 90 bei Laune. Die anderen 10 kann man ruhig vernachlässigen. Gibt man den anderen 10 Futter, fühlen sich 90 veräppelt und könnten unangenehm werden.
Kundenbindung ist aber nunmal wichtig um überhaupt durchs Internet und Magazine Geld zu verdienen und das ist auch in unserem Interesse.

Ich brauche keine News die den WoWlern zeigt wie toll Lotro doch ist. Wir haben eine kleine aber feine Community (auch WoWler), nette Buffies und Vetaro. Was will man mehr. Ich bin hier zufrieden.


----------



## Gromthar (25. November 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> [...]und Vetaro. [...]


Gewagt! Aber im Grunde haste recht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrok (25. November 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil kann beide Seiten verstehen...
Ich denke beim Buffed Team zu arbeiten kann manchmal sehr stressig sein.. Immer aktuell zu sein, interviews in den Firmen der hersteller eines MMo´s zu sein, buffed show. wow-show, beta-shows, buffed casts und dann alle 2 monate noch ein Heft produzieren... Respekt... Allerdings kann ich wiederum nicht verstehen, wenn Artikel über Spiele verfasst werden, die nichts mit Onlinespielen zu tun haben. Oder wenn ich mich immer auf die Buffed-Show freue und nichts kommt über LotRo... Aber dafür Buffed Tierheim und co. kommen.... Man könnte die Zeit anders ausfüllen... und natürlich verkauft sich WoW besser...aber wenn man das unterstützt wird sich das nie ändern (und ich will wahrlich nicht, das WoW nicht die Elite bleibt, auch wenn HdRo oder Warhammer richtig gute Spiele sind, die mehr unterstützung verdient hätten( bei Warhammer klappt das doch im moment auch gut und die kommen auch nich mit Geldkoffern angerannt oder?)).

Also ich bin ma gespannt, was ich in den nächsten Tagen zu lesen kriege...

Aber eins noch!! Liebes Buffed Team!! Unser Protest, Widerstand, wie auch immer man das bezeichnen will zeigt doch eins, das IHR UNS VERDAMMT WICHTIG SEID!!! Wir wollen Buffed treu bleiben und ich werde mir auch weiterhin die Hefte kaufen... Aber bitte berücksichtigt bitte unsere Wünsche!!


mit Hochachtung

Mik

Ps.: Vllt ist es gut, wenn es so bleibt wie es ist!! Ich brauch keinen Massenansturm auf HdRo!! Ich weiß, dass es besser als WoW ist und das reicht mir!! Ich will nich, dass das Game von Kiddys überrannt wird, die die Atmosphäre stören!!


----------



## Mikrok (25. November 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Die Zielgruppe spielt WoW. Von 100 Leuten hier spielen 90 WoW, 5 Lotro, 4 War und 1 sonstiges.
> Die WoW berichte halten diese 90 bei Laune. Die anderen 10 kann man ruhig vernachlässigen. Gibt man den anderen 10 Futter, fühlen sich 90 veräppelt und könnten unangenehm werden.
> Kundenbindung ist aber nunmal wichtig um überhaupt durchs Internet und Magazine Geld zu verdienen und das ist auch in unserem Interesse.
> 
> Ich brauche keine News die den WoWlern zeigt wie toll Lotro doch ist. Wir haben eine kleine aber feine Community (auch WoWler), nette Buffies und Vetaro. Was will man mehr. Ich bin hier zufrieden.




Ich Stimme dir in dem Punkt vollkommen zu!! Aber ich weiß nicht ob ein WoWler wirklich das Buffed Tierheim braucht oder ob von 80 Minuten Buffed-Cast 50 mit WoW ausgefüllt werden!! Die wichtigsten Infos könnte man irgendwie besser bündeln und unwichtiges rauslassen!! (liebes buffed team das ist keine direkte Kritik ! Ich kann mir denken, dass ihr es jedem recht machen wollt!! Nur ne idee!!) Also ich hoffe das Buffed Team versucht mal ein bisschen Balance rein zubringen, doch wenn sie es nicht schaffe bin ich auch nicht Sauer... Ich weiß, was ich an diesem Game habe und das ist gut so.. Nur schade für die ganzen Spieler die unter Rollenspiel Spaß und Freizeit verstehen und dann nur, weil sie denken, dass das Game nicht gut ist (immerhin berichtet man sehr wenig) und dann in diesen WoW-Rummel mit Item-Hetzerei und co rein gezogen werden.


----------



## Knurrbauch (25. November 2008)

Use the Edit-Force, Luke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Am letzten buffed-Cast hat man deutlich gemerkt, dass außer FloZwo niemand mehr aktiv HdRO spielt und er persönlich gerade zwischen WAR, HdRO und noch einem MMO hin- und herpendelt. Ich nehm ihm das auch nicht übel - ich mach das ja selbst nicht anders - allerdings ist es wirklich so, dass daraus der Eindruck entsteht, dass manche Games mehr gehypt und andere eben mit weniger Aufmerksamkeit bedacht werden. Die Wahrheit liegt - wie so oft - irgendwo dazwischen. Wenn es mehr aktive HdRO-Spieler unter den Buffies gäbe, würde sicherlich auch die Berichterstattung kontinuierlicher als auch umfangreicher ausfallen. Das Tagebuch von Stefan Weiß auf pcgames.de ist im Zusammenhang gefallen: ehrlich gesagt, so richtig tiefschürfend befasst hat er sich eigentlich auch nicht mit dem Addon; er spielt so wie es jeder andere Spieler auch tut, nur dass der "gewöhnliche" Spieler kein solches Tagebuch führt. Die Behauptung, dass bei den Schwesterpublikationen die Berichterstattung viel hochwertiger ist, würde ich dementsprechend eher nicht unterschreiben. 

Sicher ist jedoch eins: solange es aktive und motivierte Spieler in diesem Forum gibt, profitieren alle Leser davon. Drum nörgelt nicht an jeder Kleinigkeit herum sondern helft, es zu verbessern. So wie beispielsweise Vetaros POI-Blogeinträge oder die Usernews von euch allen. 
Wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sibanti (26. November 2008)

Eigendlich erwaret ich von einer Seite die sich "Portal für Online-Spiele" nennt eine ausgeglichene Berichterstattung über ALLE zur Zeit üblichen Online Spiele. 
So wie das im Moment aussieht, wird WOW eindeutig bevorzugt. Warum, Blizz = Siemens. Blizz hat bestimmt keine Lust darauf, dass andere Online-Spiele ihm den Rang ablaufen. Wie kann man so etwas steuern, siehe Siemens.


----------



## Vetaro (26. November 2008)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Eigendlich erwaret ich von einer Seite die sich "Portal für Online-Spiele" nennt eine ausgeglichene Berichterstattung über ALLE zur Zeit üblichen Online Spiele.



Kennst du die meinungs-lawine? Die geht so: Einer sagt etwas, und dann wiederholen das 400 Leute wort für Wort.

Die idee mit Siemens ist aber kreativ. Ich finde, "Siemensvergleich" sollte als neues stilmittel gelten, auf einem Rang mit "Hitlervergleich". 

(Nicht, dass Siemens, nach aktuellem Wissensstand, irgendwas "_gesteuert_" hätte. 
Oder dass Blizzard andere Spiele oder _irgendwen_ ausspioniert hätte oder sie irgendwelchen Konkurrenzfirmen Steine in den weg gelegt hätten odre sie die Computec AG bezahlen würden.)

Aber abgesehen davon, dass die beiden firmen in ihrem verhalten einfach gar nichts miteinander gemeinsam haben, kann man schon eindeutig sagen, "Blizzard = Siemens", ja.


----------



## Norei (26. November 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> (...
> Oder dass Blizzard andere Spiele oder _irgendwen_ ausspioniert hätte oder sie irgendwelchen Konkurrenzfirmen Steine in den weg gelegt hätten odre sie die Computec AG bezahlen würden.)


Auch wenn man der Sache mit der Computec AG wirklich mal nachgehen sollte. Ich habe heute die neue PC Games aus dem selben Hause gelesen und musste diesen WotLK-Vortest ertragen. Objektiv ist wirklich was anderes. Natürlich hat WotLK vieles richtig gemacht. aber einige Sachen halt auch genauso schlecht wie vorher. Und wenn ich dann nächsten Monat sehe, dass WotLK eine Wertung von 90+x% bekommt und vermutlich im Spielspaß nie unter 9 fällt, frage ich mich, warum Spieleredakteure NIE irgendwelche Trottel in der Gruppe haben, die vor der Quest mal schnell ihre 120 Felle verarbeiten und auch NIE eine Stunde nach Minen suchen, die ihnen in 90% der Fälle kurz vor dem Ziel weggeschnappt wird. Das passiert in allen MMOs, aber nur in den WoW-Tests scheint es nicht in die Wertung einzufließen.


----------



## Coup de grâce (26. November 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann nächsten Monat sehe, dass WotLK eine Wertung von 90+x% bekommt und vermutlich im Spielspaß nie unter 9 fällt, frage ich mich, warum Spieleredakteure NIE irgendwelche Trottel in der Gruppe haben, die vor der Quest mal schnell ihre 120 Felle verarbeiten und auch NIE eine Stunde nach Minen suchen, die ihnen in 90% der Fälle kurz vor dem Ziel weggeschnappt wird. Das passiert in allen MMOs, aber nur in den WoW-Tests scheint es nicht in die Wertung einzufließen.



Man kann einem MMO ja vieles anlasten, aber ganz gewiss nicht den von dir angesprochenen "08/15-Trottel-Spieler". Die mitunter saudumme Community, die von allem, wo man sich mit einem Mindesteinsatz von Grips profilieren kann, angezogen wird wie Fliegen von Scheiße, ist nun mal MMO-systemimmanent - sowas hat in die Wertung eines Spieletests, der sich ja in der Hauptsache mit der Gamemechanik befassen sollte, nun mal nicht mit einzufließen.

Zum Thema:

Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle schrieb -Wer fundierte Infos und anregende Diskussionen zu Lotro sucht, geht nun mal nicht zu buffed. 

Hier, wie in allen werbefinanzierten Medien, herrscht nun mal die Devise: "Wes Brot ich ess, des Lied ich sing!"

Mit anderen Worten: Es gibt im Netz genügend _unabhängige _Spieleforen und -portale; da muss man sich nun wirklich nicht durch die "BILD-Zeitung der MMO-Berichterstattung" seine Meinung BILDen.


----------



## Kaeras (26. November 2008)

Warum ist es ein Grund warum so wenig über HDRO berichtet wird, weil es nur noch ein Redakteur spielt? Ich ging eigentlich immer davon aus das dort ein Arbeitsverhältnis existiert wo man Aufgaben erledigt die einem der Cheffe ansagt und nicht die persönlichen Vorlieben der einzelnen Redakteure festlegen worüber berichtet wird? Das kann ja nun mal gar kein Argument sein ...

Cheffe sagt: "So, heute brauchen wir einen Artikel über HDRO X, Y und Z machen den" ...

Auf jeden Fall sollte einer Addon-Release von HDRO nicht hinter einem xten Artikel der WoW-Pets untergehen ... Sonst stehen hier wirklich ganz klar die Vorlieben der Redakteure im Vordergrund, was ja fast schon offensichtlich ist ... (Bitte nicht als persönlichen Angriff ansehen) 

90-95 Prozent nur WoW ist einfach zu viel ... Wenn man alle anderen Spiele dann in die letzten 5-10% drückt ist es halt sehr auffällig. Guild Wars hat sicher auch eine große FanBase und und betrachtet man nur den DE-Markt (die 11 Mio spielen ja nicht nur in DE) so ist es sicherlich nicht so krass wie die News es hier widerspiegeln. GW + HDRO + WAR nehmen mit Sicherheit zusammen einen größeren Markt in DE ein wie 5-10% ... demnach sollte auch eine News-Gewichtung dementsprechend angelegt sein für ein Magazin was sich selbst "Portal für Onlinespiele" nennt ... Und derzeit stimmt die Gewichtung meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Menelvagor (26. November 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: Es gibt im Netz genügend _unabhängige _Spieleforen und -portale; da muss man sich nun wirklich nicht durch die "BILD-Zeitung der MMO-Berichterstattung" seine Meinung BILDen.



Dann nenn mir mal ein paar interessante Anlaufquellen zum Thema Herr der Ringe online. Hier im Thread wird immer wieder davon gesprochen, dass es ja ach so tolle Alternativen gibt, aber niemand nennt mal Ross und Reiter. 

Würde mich wirklich interessieren. Die, die ich kenne sind entweder veraltet oder in deren Foren ist tote Hose.

Also raus damit .....

Cya online
Mene


----------



## Soulman999 (26. November 2008)

/vote 4 close

Totale sinnlose diskussion hier, wie schonma gesagt wurde...90% hier sind WoW`ler die intressiert hdro nun mal nicht und was 90% der community/leser wollen kommt auch durch. Es gibt ne hdro show und das reicht doch auch -.-"


----------



## Norei (26. November 2008)

Menelvagor schrieb:


> Dann nenn mir mal ein paar interessante Anlaufquellen zum Thema Herr der Ringe online. Hier im Thread wird immer wieder davon gesprochen, dass es ja ach so tolle Alternativen gibt, aber niemand nennt mal Ross und Reiter.
> 
> Würde mich wirklich interessieren. Die, die ich kenne sind entweder veraltet oder in deren Foren ist tote Hose.
> 
> ...


Das beste ist immer noch das offizielle Forum
http://community.codemasters.com/forum/for...splay.php?f=541
Daneben mag ich ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit:
www.morthond.de
www.hdro.de
onlinewelten.de


----------



## Knurrbauch (26. November 2008)

Soulman999 schrieb:


> Es gibt ne hdro show und das reicht doch auch -.-"



Welch schlagkräftiges Argument, umgekehrt könnte man den Rückschluß ziehen: "Es gibt doch eine WoW-Show, warum bestehen dann die ganzen buffed-Shows trotzdem daraus?".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (26. November 2008)

Soulman999 schrieb:


> /vote 4 close
> 
> Totale sinnlose diskussion hier, wie schonma gesagt wurde...90% hier sind WoW`ler die intressiert hdro nun mal nicht und was 90% der community/leser wollen kommt auch durch. Es gibt ne hdro show und das reicht doch auch -.-"



ich frage mich immer wieder warum regelmässig leute hier ihren senf abgeben müssen die HDRO überhaupt nicht spielen. sollte ich vielleicht auch öfter mal im WoW-eckchen vorbeischauen und den leuten dort erzählen dass die grafik mist ist, das crafting sinnlos und überhaupt das ganze fischking-addon völlig überflüssig ist weil MoM eh viel schöner ist?

/vote 4 troll-verbot


----------



## -bloodberry- (26. November 2008)

Bartholom schrieb:


> sollte ich vielleicht auch öfter mal im WoW-eckchen vorbeischauen und den leuten dort erzählen dass die grafik mist ist, das crafting sinnlos und überhaupt das ganze fischking-addon völlig überflüssig ist weil MoM eh viel schöner ist?


Bitte nicht. *g*


----------



## Makata (26. November 2008)

> sollte ich vielleicht auch öfter mal im WoW-eckchen vorbeischauen und den leuten dort erzählen dass die grafik mist ist, das crafting sinnlos und überhaupt das ganze fischking-addon völlig überflüssig ist weil MoM eh viel schöner ist?



Also vorbeischaun lohnt sich, weil die Threads dort wirklich lustig sind.
Die streiten sich um Loot, sinnlose Gründe um aus einer Gilde zu fliegen usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann aber mal zurück zum Thema:

Also ich finde auch das WoW viel zu viel Aufmerksamkeit zu Teil wird.
Ich meine, am Release Tag, irgendwann am Abend mal eine News. So gut wie keine Beta Berichte ( Ich erinnere mich an die unzähligen WoW Beta Shows, wo auch teilweise nur sinnlos über Gebiete geflogen wurde ).
Keine Informationen zu den Neuerungen, erst Tage nach dem Release Unterforen für die Neuen Klassen etc.
Es wurde leider sehr viel falsch gemacht.

Für ein Portal wo eigentlich über mehrere Online Spiele berichtet werden sollte, sieht man e nur das eine.
Auch wenn die Redakteure lieber WoW spielen, muss aber soviel Objektivität vorhanden sein, das man seine Persönlichen Interessen in den Hintergrund stellt und eine Objektive und Unabhängige Platform betreibt.

Z.b. Es gab für den Lich King einen Countdown, für andere Addons nicht. Das ist schon absolut nicht objektiv.
Entweder für alle Addons / Games oder für gar keins.
Rechtzeitig News / Infos für jedes Spiel und nicht nur für WoW.
News von der Sorte "Nihilum und SK Gaming fusionieren" sind für mich User News, aber keine wichtigen "Offiziellen".

Bitte, bitte, seid einfach etwas objektiver und vernachlässigt andere Spiele nicht.
Ein paar Berichte alle heiligen Zeiten machen das ganze auch nicht besser.


----------



## Lossehelin (26. November 2008)

Also ich bin zwar auch eurer Meinung von allen, aber man kann es übertreiben und ihr seid "man"
Ich schätze mal das, nachdem FloZwo hier vorbeigeschaut hat, noch die Zeit zum weiter erzählen hatte.
Außerdem war er bestimmt nicht der einzige Admin oder wie die Redakteure hier genannt werden, der hinein geschaut hat.
Hinzu denke ich das es nichts bringt hier immer mehr zu schreiben, da sich alle immer wieder wiederholen "Zu viele WoW..." " ..... zu wenig HdRO...."

So das wars dann auch wieder. Denke man kann den Thread dann auch wieder schliessen.

MfG Losse


----------



## Madrake (26. November 2008)

Nunja was soll man noch groß dazuschreiben...

Die Leute die Schneesturmspielchen spielen, sollen von mri aus dabei bleiben, jedoch find ich wirklich das die Newsmeldungen über Schneesturm ab und zu überhand nimmt, insbesondre der Countdown zum Schneesturm AddOn 2 Release, kleine Klassenänderungen werden in Megabeiträge reingepackt... usw.

Desweiteren find ich es total utopisch ein Forum zu führen für ein Spiel das erst irgendwann mal rauskommen wird, es befindet sich noch in Entwicklung, nichtmal Betaphase (auf B@ttleNet) - hm irgendwas machen dann die andren Spieleschmieden falsch, wenn Schneesturm hier so sehr in den Vordergrund immer wieder gerückt wird...

^ich muss glaub ich keinen Spielename nennen von dem Spiel das erst in Entwicklung ist, aber schon hier ein Forum hat.

Thema zu den News über HdRO, mit der Zeit kann man sich daran gewöhnen, das nur ab und zu eine News hier kommt, man ist zum einen auch froh darüber das es nicht zu einer solchen Newsflut(überschwemmung) wie von Schneesturmprodukten das ist. Wo man nicht weiß wo soll man anfangen zu lesen...

HdRO ist ein gemütliches Spiel, es dauert auch länger (viel länger) bis man Level 60 ist. Deswegen können die News auch auf sich warten, wenn sie kommen sollten, wenn sie nicht kommen auch egal.

*Frage an ALLE*

Achso mal eine rhetorische Frage:
Wieso hat Schneesturm, wenn es sich um ein "RP" handeln soll keine Eposquestreihe eingebaut? Die man nicht umgehen kann. So das man gewisse "Buchreihen" durchspielt haben muss, um auf die Outlands bzw. Northrend zu gelangen.

^wäre für "RP" sinnvoller gewesen.


Jedoch bin ich 100mal zufriedener in HdRO als auf Schneesturms "RP". Nicht nur wegen Story...

mfg Madrake


----------



## Gocu (26. November 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> *Frage an ALLE*
> 
> Achso mal eine rhetorische Frage:
> Wieso hat Schneesturm, wenn es sich um ein "RP" handeln soll keine Eposquestreihe eingebaut? Die man nicht umgehen kann. So das man gewisse "Buchreihen" durchspielt haben muss, um auf die Outlands bzw. Northrend zu gelangen.
> ...



Ja es wäre viel Sinvoller gewesen, warum es die nicht gibt? Keine Ahnung

In ganz WoW hat man nie oder fast nie eine Geschichte mitbekommen, jetzt kommt das 2. AddOn raus und man bekommt schon etwas mehr die geschichte mit und was ist? Natürlich! Das Gebiet vom Lichking ist Mordor...

Ich denke WoW hat schon viel von anderen Spielen geklaut und dazu muss man garnichtsmehr sagen. Wenn es nach meiner Meinung gehen würde hätte WoW den Titel MMO*RP*G garnicht verdient sondern nur MMOG, eben wegen der fast nicht vorhandenen Story.

Und genau wie du bin ich in HdRO 100 mal glücklicher als in WoW, habe meinen Account von nem Kumpel 10 tage reaktivieren lassen um zu gucken wie es jetzt ist und so schnell gehe ich ncihtmehr zurück!


----------



## Vetaro (26. November 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> Für ein Portal wo eigentlich über mehrere Online Spiele berichtet werden sollte, sieht man e nur das eine.
> Auch wenn die Redakteure lieber WoW spielen, muss aber soviel Objektivität vorhanden sein, das man seine Persönlichen Interessen in den Hintergrund stellt und eine Objektive und Unabhängige Platform betreibt.
> 
> Z.b. Es gab für den Lich King einen Countdown, für andere Addons nicht. Das ist schon absolut nicht objektiv.
> ...



Kennst du die meinungs-lawine? Die geht so: Einer sagt etwas, und dann wiederholen das 400 Leute wort für Wort.


----------



## -bloodberry- (26. November 2008)

400?
Wird sind erst auf Seite 6.
Das kann ja noch was werden.
:<


----------



## Yldrasson (26. November 2008)

Hm... allein das Titelbild der neuen buffed - show stimmt mich schon traurig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und das Programm erst recht. 7 Minuten Lotro und der Rest WoW... sogar mit WoW-Einspieler... naja...


----------



## little sister (26. November 2008)

hey as ist den mit der Buffed Startseite los ?
so wenig news über WOW ?
Seltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (26. November 2008)

little schrieb:


> hey as ist den mit der Buffed Startseite los ?
> so wenig news über WOW ?
> Seltsam
> 
> ...




Hey, du hast recht, genau _einer_ von _fünf_ Einträgen in der TV-Box geht nicht um WoW sonden um HdRO!    ...Kommst du eigentlich immer nur für solche falschmeldungen ins Forum?


----------



## Makata (26. November 2008)

> Kennst du die meinungs-lawine? Die geht so: Einer sagt etwas, und dann wiederholen das 400 Leute wort für Wort.


Ich musste fast lachen, aber nur fast.
Aber kennst du das, es gibt 400 Leute die denken es müsste was geändert werden, aber nur 1 sagt was. Daher bleibt alles beim alten.
Würden aber alle 400 Ihre Meinung sagen, egal ob mit dem gleichen Wortlaut, könnte man vielleicht etwas ändern.


----------



## Vetaro (27. November 2008)

Jaja, ich weiß, ich stehe mit meiner Meinung alleine, dass ausser Quantität auch Qualität nicht nur ganz leicht zu erreichen ist sondern erreicht werden _sollte_.
 Ich glaube, wenn auf den letzen 5 Seiten nicht auch so viele leute rumgemotzt hätten wie sonstwas und sich aufführten als hätten sie 30% der Computec-Aktien sondern die Leute auch mal neue argumente etc. rein gebracht hätten, dass alleine dadurch schon mehr bewegt worden wäre (ja, die aktuelle Buffed-show hat 7 Minuten HdRO)


----------



## Sonntagshut (27. November 2008)

Na das is doch schon was, wenn wir weitermachen bekommen wir vielleicht noch die 15 Minuten die uns zustehen xD
Und naja, 7 Minuten sind schon 4 Minuten mehr als 3 Minuten.


----------



## Airbusa380 (27. November 2008)

Für mich ist klar, bei jetzt über 11 Mio Spieler ist es nachvollziehbar, dass die meisten Infos von WOW kommen (es gibt ja auch super viel zu berichten.) Ich selber bin auch ein Ex-WOW Gamer, doch gerade wegen der präsentation der HdRO Gebieten im Letzten Buffedheft, musste ich mir HdRO auch zulegen. Von WOW lasse ich die Finger und widme mich voll auf HdRO. Ich finde das Game super und würde mich auch freuen, wenn man ein bisschen mehr darüber bei Buffed erfahren könnte (ISeite & Heft.)


----------



## Coup de grâce (27. November 2008)

Airbusa380 schrieb:


> Für mich ist klar, bei jetzt über 11 Mio Spieler ist es nachvollziehbar, dass die meisten Infos von WOW kommen (es gibt ja auch super viel zu berichten.) Ich selber bin auch ein Ex-WOW Gamer, doch gerade wegen der präsentation der HdRO Gebieten im Letzten Buffedheft, musste ich mir HdRO auch zulegen. Von WOW lasse ich die Finger und widme mich voll auf HdRO. Ich finde das Game super und würde mich auch freuen, wenn man ein bisschen mehr darüber bei Buffed erfahren könnte (ISeite & Heft.)



Na ja, die 11 Mio. Spieler sitzen ja nicht alle im deutschsprachigen Raum (= buffed-Einzugsgebiet), aber natürlich ist's vom wirtschaftlichen Standpunkt aus nachvollziehbar, dass man dem Platzhirsch mehr Aufmerksamkeit zukommen lässt als den sog. Nischenspielen.

Und ja, Lotro ist eine Bombe und stellt - meiner Meinung nach - so ziemlich jedes andere MMO in den Schatten (und das schreibt eine, die 3 Jahre WoW und 2 Jahre EQ2 gespielt sowie vieles andere ausprobiert hat). Natürlich ist es Perlen vor die Säue für die Höher-Schneller-Weiter-MMO-Heuschrecken, aber seit Moria ist es zumindest auf meinem Server (Maiar) proppenvoll. Und wie man aus den Fragen im Chat herauslesen kann, sind das vielfach Neueinsteiger und keine Twinks von den Veteranen. Insofern würde man sich vom führenden "Portal für Online-Spiel" schon ein bisschen mehr Info wünschen, als derzeit angeboten wird.

Nichtsdestotrotz wurden ja hier im Thread schon Alternativen genannt - allen voran die ausgezeichneten off. Foren von Turbine/Codemasters. Damit lässt's sich als Lotro-Spieler eigentlich recht gut leben.


----------

